
Why doesn’t Silicon Valley just give Saudi Arabia its money back? - imartin2k
https://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Why-doesn-t-Silicon-Valley-just-give-Saudi-13312898.php
======
justtopost
I think they already spent it on overpriced so-cal bubble real estate, teslas,
and pet psychoanalysis. /s

Most people don't give a damn where the money that feeds them comes from as
long as they feel personally safe from the repercussions.

------
blackflame7000
Because the world is not black and white. Money sent back Will assuredly get
spent it’s just a question of where and whether that’s better

